# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Would George Clooney still be a sex symbol

## akai

if he looked like this?

----------


## baldozer

> if he looked like this?


 He is average looking even with hair, and I find brad pitt ugly. I don't understand why they are considered sex symbols.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> if he looked like this?


 god he looks terrible

----------


## ChrisM

LOL. If Clooney looked like that money aside  he would not have the pick of any of the women he has had so far and he damn well knows it. The reason he leaves them after x years or so is because they want kids and he doesn't. With no hair to speak of and looking that bad he would probably jump at the chance!

----------


## akai

> He is average looking even with hair, and I find brad pitt ugly. I don't understand why they are considered sex symbols.


 You can think both of them are unattractive but pretty much every woman thinks they're hot, and that's what matters. Most people don't look this good at 51 (no homo):




Then again Salmon Rushdie managed to marry this chick for a few years even though he was fat, unattractive, and horseshoe bald:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> LOL. If Clooney looked like that money aside  he would not have the pick of any of the women he has had so far and he damn well knows it. The reason he leaves them after x years or so is because they want kids and he doesn't. With no hair to speak of and looking that bad he would probably jump at the chance!


 **** HAIRLOSS

This is why I hate it. You have to lower your expectations due to it.

Imagine if girls had to go thru it, they will cry.

----------


## baldozer

> god he looks terrible


 He would not look as bad if he had a shaven head and some facial hair to go with it.

----------


## baldozer

> You can think both of them are unattractive but pretty much every woman thinks they're hot, and that's what matters. Most people don't look this good at 51 (no homo):


 If I had the money and status they have, even I would be considered hot. If you are rich, looks does not matter that much. Even Bruce Willis and Dwayne Johnson are considered hot and they are bald!

----------


## chrisdav

George Clooney's and Brad pitt's career would not have had the success they have had without a full head of hair unfortunately.  Too much of the fame and success has been linked to being a sex symbol to females. The same as Channing Tatum.

----------


## akai

> He would not look as bad if he had a shaven head and some facial hair to go with it.


 Haha, honestly not too bad. Still looks much better with hair though. Reminds me of Sean Connery:

----------


## mattj

If Clooney was that bald he would've shaved it and I'm pretty sure he'd still be considered desirable by women.

----------


## Proper

> If Clooney was that bald he would've shaved it and I'm pretty sure he'd still be considered desirable by women.


 I agree with this. He has good features and for his age, looks decent. Until he starts getting hardcore wrinkles is when I believe women will back off. Usually wrinkles does the finishing touch. Like saggy, drooping down to the floor winkles.

----------


## ChrisM

Doubtful guys. I hate to say it but in acting and modeling profession the bald look it was told to me yeas ago to have been played out. I was looking to model for side money as extra cash flow besides my 9 to 5 job. 

What many agencies now will tell you when you are getting headshots is that you need your hair grown out so we can see what you have and then if we want you to shave it for a particular performance or shoot then we will request that of you. 

Clooney  was noticeable for his acting chops but even before that the man had wavy locks of hair and height to him. Now he carries that Paul Newman salt and pepper hair along with his relatively rugged looks and from his appearance combined with his skills as a actor/director and producer he commands the high salaries he does from paying his dues earlier on from the Facts of Life on TV for example. 

Not everyone can pull off the Kojak look in fact  it largely depends on the symmetry of your face and having no dents and bumps on your head. Clooney looking at his face from that picture a) can not pull off being bald and b) he would not want to and he would probably get a hair transplant in all likelihood.

----------


## Kayman

I'd say yes, Sean Connery, Bruce Willis, Jason Statham all seem to do alright with that bald rugged look, I'm sure George would do alright as well.

----------


## swingline747

As clooney then yes he is still rich and famous

As regular Joe no way he looks like shit

Being bald blows and women want choices as do men and when your bald there is no choice. Bald is only cool when its by choice not fate.

----------


## baldozer

> Truth. If you're a NW1 and shave your head for a sporting event or just for a change, it's cool. You're in control of your life and your aesthetics. *But shaving your head as a horseshoe NW5,6,7 is just laughable and pathetic.*


 Laughable to you, but not women in general. See this post, http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12371

----------


## swingline747

> Laughable to you, but not women in general. See this post, http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12371


 Im sorry but this is what I say to people like this. 
THIS guy is in the gym 24/7 working on this, how do I know because I used to do it to. 
A guy who has good hair and takes mildly good care of himself has better options. 
Money trumps all but then if you are a chick who could have a rich bald or not guy you're going with than without cause she could just make him shave it off its ever in style.

No matter what having the hair just means less work, more confidence, and more options. 
My heavier freinds would say "at least you aren't fat" well you can work out to lose that, you can't do anything to get the hair back. You can but now as Im finding it comes with serious risks.

I dont get why an insurance company would pay for drugs and therapy sessions when just paying for the damn good transplant would be so much cheaper in the end.

----------


## baldozer

> Truth. If you're a NW1 and shave your head for a sporting event or just for a change, it's cool. You're in control of your life and your aesthetics. But shaving your head as a horseshoe NW5,6,7 is just laughable and pathetic.


 Baldness is a masculine trait, so it can't be bad for a man, in other words, it doesn't make you lesser of a man.

----------


## swingline747

> Baldness is a masculine trait, so it can't be bad for a man, in other words, it doesn't make you lesser of a man.


 But it makes you "feel" like less than one

----------


## JustAYoungMan

I actually think he still looks good. Obviously not better, very few people can achieve a better look (the only celebrities I feel go against this are the Rock (Dwayne Johnson) and Vin Diesel, because they absolutely look hot in that "badass" look) without hair. Remove the horeshoe, perhaps add some facial hair, and even if he wasn't a sex symbol, he'd still be a handsome man,

----------


## 35YrsAfter

There have been many bald sex symbols.  These in the photo are from an era when hair loss was looked upon even more unfavorably than it is today.  In the 80's it was Patrick Stewart, then playing Jean Luke Picard, captain of the Enterprise, before that, Telly Savales and before that Yul Brynner.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
www.forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## swingline747

> There have been many bald sex symbols.  These in the photo are from an era when hair loss was looked upon even more unfavorably than it is today.  In the 80's it was Patrick Stewart, then playing Jean Luke Picard, captain of the Enterprise, before that, Telly Savales and before that Yul Brynner.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> www.forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1070 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck


 So are you saying they have as equal chance to score a hot hollywood lady as would brad pitt, clooney, russel crow etc?
No 
you could say that any guy could get women with a good body or more money (unless hes a born into billionare or genius) body etc etc but in the end he has to work twice as hard if not more than the guy with hair.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

I love how when someone tries to make a celebrity bald and they give him the dreaded horse shoe lol no one looks good with that...shave him fully then come back to me.

----------


## swingline747

> I love how when someone tries to make a celebrity bald and they give him the dreaded horse shoe lol no one looks good with that...shave him fully then come back to me.


 it doesnt matter in the end because a woman would want to know the guy "could" grow hair. Yes he might look okay shaved but they want that option of hair as well. 

Its a scientific proven fact that hair attracts the oppisite sex.

Its funny in the gym yesterday I noticed that all the guys with heads of hair were at rate much more physically attractive than without. Most of the balding guys were out of shape, did not have attractive faces and were very depressive looking. 
Most of the guys with hair were average to above looking and in much better shape. Also there were MANY more guys with than without. I have noticed this trend for years now.
Leads me to see that once you lose that you stop caring and that honestly baldness is being bred out of us because woman dont want to have kids with balding men. Also the ones that do are probably not the most physically attractive coinciding with the balding guys being generally less attractive facially and body wise.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> it doesnt matter in the end because a woman would want to know the guy "could" grow hair. Yes he might look okay shaved but they want that option of hair as well. 
> 
> Its a scientific proven fact that hair attracts the oppisite sex.
> 
> Its funny in the gym yesterday I noticed that all the guys with heads of hair were at rate much more physically attractive than without. Most of the balding guys were out of shape, did not have attractive faces and were very depressive looking. 
> Most of the guys with hair were average to above looking and in much better shape. Also there were MANY more guys with than without. I have noticed this trend for years now.
> Leads me to see that once you lose that you stop caring and that honestly baldness is being bred out of us because woman dont want to have kids with balding men. Also the ones that do are probably not the most physically attractive coinciding with the balding guys being generally less attractive facially and body wise.


 You're probably a young guy.  This is perhaps more true with younger, less sexually experienced men and women.  Much of attraction between men and women relates to opposites.  For example clitoris small, penis big, men's breasts, (hopefully) small, women's large/larger breasts.  I have had women tell me that they find bald men hot!  MPB studies indicate that balding men's testosterone is often 10 times more potent than mens who have no hair loss.  Women can sense that.  Women also sense insecurities and a defeated attitude and that's the biggest turn off of all.  My brother and I are kind of bald and we have never had any problem attracting women.  We stay in shape though.

Women think very differently than men do.  Men can't seem to get that through their head. Women are far more emotional and in many cases the biggest turn on to them is having a man look them directly in the eye and speak with them confidently.  This can be a big problem for men whose lives are a never-ending pity party.

CITNews works at Dr. Cole's office
www.forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email CITNews at chuck@forhair.com

Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## swingline747

> You're probably a young guy.  This is perhaps more true with younger, less sexually experienced men and women.  Much of attraction between men and women relates to opposites.  For example clitoris small, penis big, men's breasts, (hopefully) small, women's large/larger breasts.  I have had women tell me that they find bald men hot!  MPB studies indicate that balding men's testosterone is often 10 times more potent than mens who have no hair loss.  Women can sense that.  Women also sense insecurities and a defeated attitude and that's the biggest turn off of all.  My brother and I are kind of bald and we have never had any problem attracting women.  We stay in shape though.
> 
> Women think very differently than men do.  Men can't seem to get that through their head. Women are far more emotional and in many cases the biggest turn on to them is having a man look them directly in the eye and speak with them confidently.  This can be a big problem for men whose lives are a never-ending pity party.
> 
> CITNews works at Dr. Cole's office
> www.forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1070 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> ...


 I'm 33 
Well I respect your outlook on it, but I dont want to hijack this thread on the OP and dont want to bring people down with this topic so another time I guess.

----------

